# Pair of GBRs in a 10gallon?



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have a pair of blue rams that previously spawned in a 20 high, while their new home was cycling (40gal long) since I moved them they havent spawned. So I was planning on putting them in a 10gallon tank and hope they spawn again. Any concerns with them Being in a 10gallon?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

How long has it been since the move?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

About 4 months


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A 10 gallon is pretty small.

The male will have a space of roughly 1 square foot. Ehats housed with them in the 40?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

20 cardinal tetras


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Do they interact? Have you considered adding more Rams?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

They interact a good bit, she'll follow him around and what not.

And no I didn't think I could add more. Would I just add more females? And how many?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What are the dimensions of your 40?
What temp is the tank?
What's your pH?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Water temp is 78-80, ph is 6.8-7.0 and the tank size is 4ft long, 13 in wide and 16in tall.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Well the tank is a nice size.

First off, this fish needs warm water. Raise it a few degrees. Shoot for 83. Not sure how Cardinals fare with higher temps...
Your pH is a bit high for these, but there are people breeding this species here in Chicago which has very hard water with a pH generally over 7.5. I would add more Rams as well. Finding good ones is the challenge...


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay thanks. Should I add more female or males? And how many?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would do another male and a few females. You could try 2 more males as you have the tank footprint, but that would depend on how your tank is decorated. Lots of wood, plants and rock to provide line of sight breaks will go a long way. Just keep a watchful eye for any fish being singled out.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I deffinetly don't have the decor right now for 2 more males. I'm still waiting on my plants to fill out more.


----------



## eaglesgift (Apr 25, 2015)

Cardinals like higher temps too so they shouldn't be a problem.


----------

